
Why Samsung Abandoned Its Popular Phone, the Galaxy Note 7 - nature24
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/12/business/international/samsung-galaxy-note7-terminated.html
======
partycoder
If anything right now people want to stay away from the risk of third degree
burns from an exploding phone.

